# Fabian



## Omar B (Oct 14, 2009)

My cousin Fabian was shot (3 times) and killed earlier tonight while picking up his girlfriend outside her house earlier this morning in the Cayman Islands.  She was shot once and survived.

That's all the details I have at this time.

So within a year I've lost both grandmothers, the first last summer, then the second on my birthday November 29 and my grandfather the first week in March this year.  I thought it was a crazy 6 months, but I guess it's a crazy year.

Here's to Fabian, who would have turned 24 this Sunday.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 14, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 14, 2009)

My sympathies to you, Omar and commiserations to your cousins other immediate family.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Omar.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 14, 2009)

My condolences, Omar. How very, very sad.


----------



## Live True (Oct 14, 2009)

You have my well wishes Omar. I hope the coming year proves to be much kinder.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 14, 2009)

Very sorry for your losses, Omar.  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 14, 2009)

Omar, it *has* been a rough year for you.  Hang in there - it likely won't be the last, but you can and will get through.

Condolences. Hope you are able to get more details.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 14, 2009)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2009)

My condolences on your losses.


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 14, 2009)

My sincere condolences,Omar. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## MJS (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.:asian:


----------



## Omar B (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Looks like I'll be flying out to another funeral again huh.

Well, another of my cousins is a Detective in Cayman so I don't know if he'll be allowed to work on this or not, but I expect results.  The girl's still alive so she must have seen or heard something.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 14, 2009)

My condolences :asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that Omar.   Good thoughts with you and your family, please holler if any of us can do anything.   :asian:


----------



## Omar B (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's the news story as reported on Cayman TV.  http://www.cayman27.com.ky/news/item/2945


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 15, 2009)

My condolences on the losses that you've suffered.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  Hang in there!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 18, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family during this time of loss.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 23, 2009)

My sympathies to you & your family. :asian:


----------

